# Fine Art Painting



## Gucwavienne (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi. Nice to be here.
Now, This is the best way of introducing oneself is presenting one's work.
So here's a painting I did about 5 days ago.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You should post your own works. This is posted on another site signed and it has been up there for more than five days.


----------

